# I like to believe that smoking is not bad for me



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Really, when you consider the ridiculous number of things that "apparently" cause cancer. Mobile phones, lights, ipods, bread, red meat, milk, salt, vegetables, being tall, obesity, growth spurts, herpes, pollution, hormone replacement therapy, oral sex, stress, x-rays, wine, deodorant, chips, vitamin e, soup, hair dye, mouth wash, sun cream, tooth whitener, moisturizer and talcum powder. I could go on for quite a while longer and every day/week/month more stuff gets added to this moronic list.

Is it really that unbelievable that cigarettes don't belong on here either? I'm not saying that they don't, but when you consider what else is on the list. Some of the stuff I've listed has been proved wrong, but the point is that at one point in time it was on the list.

Here is a picture of a cat for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Mr Mug said:


> Really, when you consider the ridiculous number of things that "apparently" cause cancer. Mobile phones, lights, ipods, bread, red meat, milk, salt, vegetables, being tall, obesity, growth spurts, herpes, pollution, hormone replacement therapy, oral sex, stress, x-rays, wine, deodorant, chips, vitamin e, soup, hair dye, mouth wash, sun cream, tooth whitener, moisturizer and talcum powder. I could go on for quite a while longer and every day/week/month more stuff gets added to this moronic list.
> 
> Is it really that unbelievable that cigarettes don't belong on here either? I'm not saying that they don't, but when you consider what else is on the list. Some of the stuff I've listed has been proved wrong, but the point is that at one point in time it was on the list.


I don't think anyone has shown significant evidence a lot of those things actually cause cancer (some do in ex, some don't), cigarettes however have been strongly linked to greatly increasing the incidence of various cancers. On top of that, smoking causes quite a few other health problems including damage to all of the tissues from your mouth all the way into the microscopic air sacs where your blood gets oxygenated. On top of that, it causes your blood vessels to constrict, weaken, while causing your blood pressure to go up, leading to a much greater risk of a number of cardiovascular problems.

Keep in mind, you're only 22; besides maybe coughing more, and having more phlegm, you probably don't feel the effects of smoking. Things get worse the longer you smoke, and the more you smoke, and once many of these nasty problems come, there is no getting rid of them. Someone who destroys their lungs and gets COPD will, for the rest of their lives, have to carry around an oxygen tank, and will get out of breath super easily (no more physical activity). Someone who gets a stroke might not ever be able to walk again, or speak if they don't die. Someone who gets cancer in their throat might not ever be able to speak normally again. You may not get any of these things if you smoke, and maybe someone who doesn't smoke will get all of them for seemingly no reason, but the fact remains that if you do smoke, there is a far far greater chance of you getting those things than someone who doesn't.

Here are some statistics from wikipedia:


> Male and female smokers lose an average of 13.2 to 14.5 years of life, respectively
> 
> The risk of dying from lung cancer before age 85 is 22.1% for a male smoker and 11.9% for a female smoker, in the absence of competing causes of death. The corresponding estimates for lifelong nonsmokers are a 1.1% probability of dying from lung cancer before age 85 for a man of European descent, and a 0.8% probability for a woman.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Health_effects_of_tobacco

from another study


> From this cohort study, it was reported that ∼50% of smokers eventually develop COPD,


http://erj.ersjournals.com/content/28/4/883.full

There's a lot more to be found if you want to find it.

Let me put it this way, there is a lot of bad things smoking can do to you. It can cause all sorts of health problems, and make your life far worse. For all of these harms, what benefits to you get out of it? You're paying a lot of money to do something that greatly increases your chances for all sorts of terrible diseases, that can bring you a lot of pain and discomfort. In what word does it make sense to do this?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I went to this body exhibit recently and all the cancerous or damaging parts of the body they showed was caused or can be caused by cigarette smoking or alcohol. They even had a sign saying smoking takes 3 hours and I think it said 40 minutes out of your life. But just everything they said smoking :/ So that's kind of scary.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Sure, lots of things cause cancer, but lung cancer is a horrible way to die.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Let me add that in my experience, very few, if any, women I know have actually wanted to day a smoker, there were a few that didn't care, but most wouldn't want to date, or flat our refused to date, guys who smoked.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

You can believe in leprechauns if you want - so imagine it's pure fantasy and fear mongering - deep down you KNOW it causes cancer.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

lonelyjew said:


> Let me add that in my experience, very few, if any, women I know have actually wanted to day a smoker, there were a few that didn't care, but most wouldn't want to date, or flat our refused to date, guys who smoked.


Yea, I have kissed guys that smoked all I have to say is eww. Just not my thing. Also I do get kind of sick after awhile of being around the smoke.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Not only does smoking directly cause a myriad of health problems already mentioned, it increases your risk for even more (cardiovascular disease, among others). I've never tried cigarettes - they better make you feel GREAT to want to put yourself through that kind of damage daily.

And being treated like a second-class citizen, too.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Well it goes without saying that smoking isn't good for you...but it's not like it's written in stone that you're going to die from it. A lot of people seem to make the assumption that if you smoke then that must mean that you're a 2 pack a day chain smoker. which simply just isn't true. Who the heck can afford to smoke two packs a day anyway? I come from a long line of smokers in my family and not a single one of them has ever developed cancer or died from it. Sure, it may shorten your life...but what doesn't these days? So I die at 75 instead of 80. What are you gonna be doing in those extra 5 years - sitting around in a chair looking out the window? 


People that need to be concerned about the effects of cigarette smoke are those who have weak immune systems and/or the genetic predisposition for cancer.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

JayDontCareEh said:


> People that need to be concerned about the effects of cigarette smoke are those who have weak immune systems and/or the genetic predisposition for cancer.


Yeah.... No.... You can throw out exceptions to a rule on any topic, but they are still just exceptions. Most of the millions of people who get pathologies related to smoking don't have a weak immune system, and most people don't have a predisposition to cancer; those people would likely be the ones who died earliest. Like I said above, on average smoking decreases life expectancy 13-14 years; a few will die much much earlier, while others aren't really affected, while most will be somewhere in the middle.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

lonelyjew said:


> Yeah.... No.... You can throw out exceptions to a rule on any topic, but they are still just exceptions. Most of the millions of people who get pathologies related to smoking don't have a weak immune system, and most people don't have a predisposition to cancer; those people would likely be the ones who died earliest. Like I said above, on average smoking decreases life expectancy 13-14 years; a few will die much much earlier, while others aren't really affected, while most will be somewhere in the middle.


What I meant is that, if you aren't the sickly type, any harm that comes from smoking will most likely be caught in time so that it can be dealt with. i.e... you can quit before it kills you.

I put little to no stock in these studies that are thrown around everywhere nowadays. Not everyone is gonna fit the same mold. There's way too many variables.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

JayDontCareEh said:


> Your stats mean very little to me... I put little to no stock in these studies that are thrown around everywhere nowadays.


The statistics reflect demographics collected from a large amount of people, over many years. They do mean something. You can say that you don't think height correlates with success in basketball and you don't care about height statistics in basketball players, but that doesn't make those statistics any less telling.



> Not everyone is going to fit neatly in to some statisical catagory. There's way too many variables.


I totally agree, that's exactly what I was saying.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Damn... you quoted me before I could edit.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah the rest of those other stuff an cause cancer but that doesn't happen to a lot of people. Lung cancer does happen to a lot of people so I suggest you still not risk it,


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

smoke 4 cigarettes in a row and breath in all the way like the man smokes then see how you feel


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

JayDontCareEh said:


> Damn... you quoted me before I could edit.


You can't really catch a aneurysm early; most people just suddenly die with no symptoms. The same can be said of silent forms atherosclerosis and embolisms which can cause heart attacks, strokes, and other problems suddenly, without prior symptoms. Many cancers are also usually "silent" and by the time you have symptoms your chances of surviving have dropped a great deal - smoking greatly increases the risk of pancreatic cancer for instance, which even if caught early (it almost never is) has bad outcomes, and is pretty much a death sentence otherwise.

It isn't just weak and sickly people who get affected by smoking. You're right, though, many of these people do have a predisposition towards a disease, but that doesn't mean that you would be weak/sickly. People who are more at risk for aneurysms wouldn't know until it was too late. Think of it this way, just because people who don't have a seatbelt in their care are more likely to get into a fatal accident doesn't mean that having a seatbelt in your care makes it safe to drink and drive. Some people who drink and drive don't get into accidents, pointing them out as examples does not make drinking and driving less of a hazard.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

^You do make some pretty good points here. Can't really argue that.

I still can't help but feel that my body will at least give me some kind of warning as to when it's _my_ time to quit. Even if that means taking a mild stroke. Maybe I'm just stubborn...or stupid... (or both)


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

I like to believe that while its bad, it wont actually affect _my_ health, coz' I'll quit in a few years anyway.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

I agree Mr Mug, they've certainly gone overboard with the smoking stigma.. now we gotta feel fckng outsiders over this as well - f uck me!! Someone was worried about me being near their kids (while outdoors) when they were living on a main fcking highway where the fumes from the traffic was atrocious - common sense doesnt seem to exist these days - everything is to the extreme.. And as for passive smokers being in more danger than the smoker - pfft!

And as for the copious amounts of hair spray my sister uses where it makes you hold your breath when u walk thru the bathroom (she is a reformed smoker) i'll just have to remember to say that to her next time she sticks her nose up in the air at me in disgust.. 

Geez i must be in a good mood lol

Like this quote: i'm not smoking, it's the cigarette!.. I'm just the sucker at the end
(hehee)


----------



## Endorphin buzz (Nov 26, 2011)

I quit smoking on Sunday and feel much better than I did and have lots of energy


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Which would you rather do, breath fresh air or polluted air?


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

it says it will kill u right on the label, can't get anymore more blunt than that. I wish I could create a product that said if you buy this you will die and had people dumb enough to still buy it


----------



## anhedonic (Dec 19, 2011)

This thread reminds me of needing a smoke. 

If I could only find my lighter...


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Cigarettes suck baaaalls! Never in my life have I liked em (weed is another story), I always saw them as the most useless pointless things that one can consume. Is there any upside at all to smoking a cig? Nope.


----------

